# FYI Buying and Repairing your Cast Net



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*FYI Buying and Repairing your Cast Net*

Buying a Cast Net

When buying a cast net there are several things to check to make sure the net will do the job you want it to do. First thing is to hold it up and check the lead line and make sure it is even all the way around. If the lead line is not even then the net is defective and you don't want it.

The next thing to check for is imperfections. All the mesh should be even, neat and in a row. Check for any holes, rips or tears in the mesh. If you find any, you don't want it.

Small mesh nets of less than 8' don't have a problem with opening all the way. But when you get into 1/2" mesh or above they do. In the upper two feet of the net you need risers or spacers for the net to open fully. Without these spacers, you will loose a foot to two feet of net. A spacer is an extra mesh thrown in every 13 or so mesh. It gives the net extra stretching power to open. For instance, if you buy a 10' net with 1" mesh and the top two feet won't open because there are no spacers, then you only have an 8' net. You wasted your money. So when buying a net, always check it and most important, throw it. If you can't throw it, spread it out in a circle. Good luck.

In case you buy a net with 1/2" mesh or more, I have enclosed a picture of how to make a net or repair it. Remember, you have to place a riser every 13 mesh for the first two feet of the net. After two feet you don't need any more risers.












by Bama ([email protected])


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a cast net sitting in a corner somewhere - never could get the hang of getting it to open up well when thrown. Anyone have any pointers or know of any good/free resources for learning how to throw a net properly? I suppose much of my problem lies with an incurably short attention span - maybe I just need to practice a bit...


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try this site for some tips wtf.over. Practice will help you out a great deal. Backyard , Pier , whereever.
http://www.floridakeysfishingonline.com/castnet.htm


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

wtf over,

They're really not that hard to use, just takes some time. What I do is coil the rope up in my left hand, grab the net in the middle with my left hand also, grab the bottom with my right hand put that part into my mouth.....spread the bottom out and use my right hand to grab a portion of the bottom and just heave. Break it outta the corner and throw a paper plate down in the yard and take some throws, you'll get the hang of it.


----------

